# What diameter bit do you use to make cutouts?



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

When making cutouts, like a circle or using templates, what diameter bit have you found works best for you?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Sky glider,
A lot would depend on the thickness of the material to be cut,using too small a bit on thicker material would put a strain on the bit, for 6mm. or less use a 6mm. bit, getting thicker go up to 9.5 mm.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

When I make cut-outs, using my trammel, for circles, or a template(with a Template Tom style jig holder). I use a 1/4" upcut spiral bit. I usually cut slightly less than half way through from both sides. Then I break out the center leaving about a 1/16" ridge which can be cleaned off with a short template bit.


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

I tend to use a 10mm plunge cutter and go all the way through in approx. 3mm cuts. This applies to template routing as well as the circle cutting jig because it makes offset calculations so simple.
Harry


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

After converting mm to inches, it looks like the votes are for 1/4" and 3/8" bits depending on the thickness of the material.
Thanks for the info folks. I'll feel more comfortable now when I route cutouts.

BTW, while doing the conversions, I found this chart which has fractional, decimal and metric values. I copied and pasted it into MS Word, set Word for two columns and printed it. It will sit next to my PC from now on and will be more convenient than googling conversion websites every time I want to get an idea of mm to inches conversions.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/inches-mm-conversion-d_751.html

Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Skyglider

You may want to use the one on the forum or you can get a free one
see below 

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...2-guide-bushing-chart-guide-bushing-chart.gif
or the free one below
http://joshmadison.com/article/convert-for-windows
=======
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/4348-guide-bushing-chart.html
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/3745-just-some-tips-charts.html

=========



Skyglider said:


> After converting mm to inches, it looks like the votes are for 1/4" and 3/8" bits depending on the thickness of the material.
> Thanks for the info folks. I'll feel more comfortable now when I route cutouts.
> 
> BTW, while doing the conversions, I found this chart which has fractional, decimal and metric values. I copied and pasted it into MS Word, set Word for two columns and printed it. It will sit next to my PC from now on and will be more convenient than googling conversion websites every time I want to get an idea of mm to inches conversions.
> ...


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Skyglider
> 
> You may want to use the one on the forum or you can get a free one
> see below
> ...


Just returned from a vacation. Thanks for the nice links!
Skyglider


----------

